# Zu blöd zum...



## RISE (28. Februar 2006)

Ja, ist mir n bisschen peinlich, meine Parano- Bestellung ist gekommen und das dämliche Bremskabel ist zu lang.

Ist ein Ody Linear Slic. Wie am besten kürzen? Bolzenschneider war wohl keine so gute Idee. Problem ist ja, dass das Ding aus mehreren ineinanderliegnden Kabeln besteht. Braucht man dafür etwa noch ein besonderes Werkzeug oder bin ich nur zu blöd?


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2006)

hab bisher nur shimano bremskabel gekürzt....einfach mit ner zwickzange auf die gewünschte länge abgezwickt und dann was dünnes reingesteckt und bissl gedreht, sodass das loch wieder groß genug war....hat bisher immer funktioniert...kannst ja  mal nur ein kleines stück abzwicken zum probiern erstmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (28. Februar 2006)

damit


----------



## RISE (28. Februar 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> damit



Oh, ich glaube es wird Spaß machen...


----------



## Tobster (28. Februar 2006)

nimm dir ne gute kombizange, die muss allerdings wirklich gut scharf sein. dann das bremskabel einklemmen dort wo der drahtschneider halt ist an der zange - auf ne steinplatte oder ähnlichem platzieren(was hartes auf jedefall) festhalten, und dort auf die zange mit einem hammer schlagen, wo das bremskabel halt in dem drahtschneider ist. dann solltest du das gerade und ohne gewirr kürzen können   ... anschließend das loch im inneren mit einem dorn oder nagel noch etwas wieder weiten und das sollte passen 

tobi


----------



## Raddon (28. Februar 2006)

Fädel ein Stück alten Bowdenzug bis zur Stelle, wo du das kürzen willst. Beim Abschneiden drückst das Ende dann nicht zusammen.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (28. Februar 2006)

Raddon schrieb:
			
		

> Fädel ein Stück alten Bowdenzug bis zur Stelle, wo du das kürzen willst. Beim Abschneiden drückst das Ende dann nicht zusammen.



gute Idee 

professioneller gehts damit


----------



## RISE (28. Februar 2006)

Danke Frau Rieger, jetzt weiß ich bescheid.

Werd gleich morgen bei den ersten Lichtstrahlen loslegen.


----------



## Flatpro (28. Februar 2006)

das mit dem bolzenschneider geht echt gut, is vor allem auch nciht anstrengend und ich hatte bisher immer einen saueberen schnitt, man muss nur schnell schneiden und nicht so langsam drücken


----------



## rex_sl (1. März 2006)

ich geh mal davon aus, das keiner von euch nen gescheiten seitenschneider hat. mit meinen seitenschneider geht das ohne probleme


----------



## RISE (1. März 2006)

Danke für die Tipps, hat geklappt und bremst sehr gut.

Hab aber noch ein blöderes Problem. Und zwar hat sich Pedale wohl an der Kurbel festgefressen. Selbst mit ner Verlängerung am Schlüssel geht sie nicht ab, auch Industriereiniger hat nix geholfen... Ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (1. März 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Tipps, hat geklappt und bremst sehr gut.
> 
> Hab aber noch ein blöderes Problem. Und zwar hat sich Pedale wohl an der Kurbel festgefressen. Selbst mit ner Verlängerung am Schlüssel geht sie nicht ab, auch Industriereiniger hat nix geholfen... Ideen?



du willst pedal und Kurbel behalten?

nen noch längeren Hebel und nen noch schärferen Reiniger


----------



## RISE (1. März 2006)

Die Powerbite wollte ich schon behalten, Pedal ist egal. Werd morgen mal zu nem Kumpel, der hat noch mehr Kraft...


----------



## King Jens one (2. März 2006)

Geh doch einfach zur einer Fahrradhändler bei dir in der gegend und borg dir ne Bowdenzugzange aus! Die soll wunder bewirken!!!


----------



## Hügelfee (2. März 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Hab aber noch ein blöderes Problem. Und zwar hat sich Pedale wohl an der Kurbel festgefressen. Selbst mit ner Verlängerung am Schlüssel geht sie nicht ab, auch Industriereiniger hat nix geholfen... Ideen?


manchmal wirkt in die richtige richtung drehen wunder.
linkes pedal rechtsherum, und rechtes pedal linksherum aufdrehen


----------



## RISE (2. März 2006)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> manchmal wirkt in die richtige richtung drehen wunder.
> linkes pedal rechtsherum, und rechtes pedal linksherum aufdrehen



Sooooo blöd bin ich nun auch wieder nicht...


----------



## Hügelfee (2. März 2006)

Nicht böse sein,aber...





			
				RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist mir n bisschen peinlich, meine Parano- Bestellung ist gekommen und das dämliche Bremskabel ist zu lang.
> Braucht man dafür etwa noch ein besonderes Werkzeug oder bin ich nur zu blöd?


....wollte doch nur helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (2. März 2006)

ich ziehe mal das riesengerät da oben vor. heißt das nicht im lustigen volksmund "knollepetz"?
aber kaufen würde ich die ja gerade nicht, lieber wohin gehen und nach einem knipser fragen, freunde haben das mal in ner motorradwerkstatt gemacht, die haben eh alles.


----------



## RISE (2. März 2006)

Ja, wie gesagt, mit so einem riesigen Knollepetz klappt das prima mit dem Kürzen, nur das ist ja längst Vergangenheit.
Wenn ich jetzt nocht diese doofe Pedale aus der Kurbel rauskriege wär ja alles ok. Ich stehe ja schon kurz davor mir einen neuen Kurbelarm zu kaufen.


----------



## UrbanJumper (2. März 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja längst Vergangenheit.


oh, ich muss mir echt mal angewöhnen, die threads fachgerecht zu verfolgen...
zu dem anderen kann ich leider nix sagen außer mit gewald arbeiten..


----------



## Bike Lane (3. März 2006)

nimm nen gabelschlüssel und einen hammer (so 250gr-500gr). dann den gabelschlüssel einfach an die aufnahme von den pedalen stecken und mit dem hammer kräftig gegen den gabelschlüssel hauen. das hilft fast immer, denn durch die kürzen kräftigen rücke löst sich das gewinde leichter. wenn du dann deine neuen pedale draufbaust, einfach ein bisschen kupferpaste oder sonst irgendein montagefett auf die gewinde schmieren und beim nächsten mal ohne stress ganz normal die pedale abschrauben.


----------



## RISE (3. März 2006)

Ich probiers nochmal, scheint auf jeden Fall etwas Gewalt zu erfordern...


----------



## UrbanJumper (3. März 2006)

erfolg gehabt?


----------



## RISE (3. März 2006)

Na, ich meinte eh, dass ich es morgen probiere. Ist mir zu kalt draußen...


----------



## BruteX23 (5. März 2006)

du kannst auch den maulschlüssel mit einem standesgemäßen rohr verlängern und dann draufstehen, soweit das physikalisch möglich ist


----------



## Flatpro (5. März 2006)

du kannst auch einfach ein wenig kriechöl dranpappen, ne halbe stunde warten,w ieder kriechöl dran machen und dich freuen.....


----------



## RISE (5. März 2006)

Auch eine gute Idee, die Gewaltmethode hat nämlich noch nicht funkioniert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thrill-Seeker (6. März 2006)

dremel mit trennscheibe funzt auch super


----------



## da_master (12. März 2006)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> nimm dir ne gute kombizange, die muss allerdings wirklich gut scharf sein. dann das bremskabel einklemmen dort wo der drahtschneider halt ist an der zange - auf ne steinplatte oder ähnlichem platzieren(was hartes auf jedefall) festhalten, und dort auf die zange mit einem hammer schlagen, wo das bremskabel halt in dem drahtschneider ist. dann solltest du das gerade und ohne gewirr kürzen können   ... anschließend das loch im inneren mit einem dorn oder nagel noch etwas wieder weiten und das sollte passen
> 
> tobi



genau so mach ich das auch geht schnell und genau bzw sauber   !
sry hab jetzt erst gesehen , dass du s schon gekürtzt hast


----------

